
Ask HN: Electron Cross Platform - quickthrower2
Hi all. What is your solution to packaging and distributing an electron app on different platforms? Do you do it yourself or is there a SaaS for this? If DIY do you use cloud computers for each platform or physical machines? Any frustrations?<p>I’m finding it pretty hard just to build a windows msi. Finally cracked it but now need to figure out updates.
======
patelpankaj
Maybe you can look into the build scripts of some opensource tools built on
top of electron.

~~~
patelpankaj
I know one from GhostCMS; Desktop tool for editing the posts:
[https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost-Desktop](https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost-
Desktop)

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks that looks like an extensive implementation. I’ll try it when I’m back
on a pc! Not sure that their Travis.yml runs it and therefore how or where
from you run the packaging scripts.

------
patelpankaj
There you go: [https://www.electron.build/multi-platform-
build](https://www.electron.build/multi-platform-build)

~~~
quickthrower2
Yes I’ve seen that but in practice it’s not that easy to set up. I might sound
lazy but for electron being a simple way to distribute cross platform apps it
is harder than I thought. That might be the OS”s fault as much as anything.
WiX and all that are tricky to use too which I think this would ultimately use
for Windows.

